# Little WHITE BUGS in my tank?



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

the other day i looked into my tank and up by my filters sticky pads i thought i seen a little white bug like crawling on the glass.. when i went to look again it disappeared.. so i thought i was seeing things.. anyway today i took out a plant cutting to see how its roots were coming along.. and in where the roots are growing there were bugs!! they look abit like head lice.. but they live in the water?! so anyway i squashed what i could and shook them out.. i just wondered if anyone knew what it was? i also found two snail (eeeeek) in the plants but took them out as soon as i seen them!! fingers crossed no outbreak!! also i do NOT have any fish in the tank yet.. just live plants.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

this site may be of help regarding identification of the bugs; http://www.planetinverts.com/what_is_that_bug_in_my_aquarium.html

also I dont see why everyone hates snails so much... their neat looking, and they keep the tank clean. (almost guarentee that if you have two snails you could have more)


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

think they might be seed shrimp hmm


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

every tank i seem to have bought 2nd hand have had some bug in them :/ my little 2ft had it and now this one.. how weird


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

well it could be a sign that the people you buy from didnt take good care of their tanks prior to you purchasing them


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

hmm the little one they said their fish died from a disease and dint bother again.. i proper cleaned it all out with sterilisers and boiling water and i think i had a batch of damselfly... they kept it in their garage this new one was kept in a shed and once again i used steriliser (ones you use for babies bottles) and boiling water its sooo weird how i get no problems in my set up yet 2 i have bought 2nd hand i have had problems with.. too many people have fish and dont look after them, its horrible. they are a living creature they deserve to be kept and treated right makes me angry when people dont look after them


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Indeed, though it could just be coincidence if you cleaned the tanks that throughoutly. You may want to look into getting your fish/plants/etc from a different place. That or your overfeeding/undercleaning once the tanks are up and running


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

the new tanks been up since sunday so not even a week the plants i bought this time are from a different place too. theres no fish - so cant be over feeding... the old littles tank i'm pretty sure something just laid its eggs there it was stood empty in my house for a few days, this ones just strange lol. ahwell atleast they are harmless lol well from what i know!  theres not many bug only about 3/4 - not sure if even that after i've squashed them lol


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol well like you said on the upside their harmless, and your fish may very well eat the rest of them for you 

lol at least you dont have hydras or anything like that


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah thankfully lol. i havent seen any today so fingers crossed


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

if you havent seen any of those bugs perhapse they could have gone back into your substrate


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah maybe i think they can stay there in that case LOL i dont want cloudy water again :/ bloody clay substrate :/ i will get some pics up soon as a little progress blog on my first planted tank - i think i done everyones head in with questions about ferts on here.. however alls going well


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol actualy I think everyone is pretty patient when it comes to people asking lots of questions, I mean were dealing with live animals here and I think they want everyone to get it right the first time.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

definately. i just made a trip to 'pets at home' & there were some people wanting to buy some of their fish.. most of their fish suffer from ich i was like noooo you dont want to buy fish from here.. but they did -.- their fish they had for 5 years also died because of their advice.. & then they buy fish from them again!! they told them to set the tank up with tap water get the filter going and bung the fish in!


----------

